

Surprise, surprise. Having no secure icon on page increased conversions by 400% - paraschopra
http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/surprise-surprise-having-no-secure-icon-on-a-page-increased-conversions-by-400/

======
thirsteh
Maybe don't test with an icon that looks like the "XP AntiVirus 2009"
scamware.

The small "verified by X" logos, McAfee's for example, have repeatedly been
shown to increase conversion rates.

------
beambot
I would wager that using proper decimal formatting for $12.50 would also go a
long way to increase conversions.

I'm always weary when websites don't take the time to get the simple details
right -- makes me wonder what else (behind the scenes) they're not doing, like
making the transactions "secure".

------
westi
Personally, not surprised at all in the way this went.

That "icon" just distracts from the main page content and draws you away from
the coupon code itself.

I suspect a smaller less prominent icon - maybe in the top right hand corner
of the page would have performed better

------
wlievens
The huge distracting icon makes it look like a scammy shareware site.

